# I'm A Celebrity, Get Me Out Of Here!



## moomoo (Nov 13, 2006)

Ok, I'll start this one off then!


David Gest -   is all I'm saying apart from the fact that his hair disturbs me somewhat

Mylene - gorgeous 

Jan - What a wimp and annoying with it

Phina (?) - Mr moomoo does like her .....................

Faith - I have never seen bosoms like them  

No one else really stood out for me, loved the bungee jumping but found the challenge disappointing due to the fact that she didn't even try  

Loved the bit when David was snoring and they were trying to shut him up  

I think I'm going to like this series


----------



## Wookey (Nov 13, 2006)

> David Gest -  is all I'm saying apart from the fact that his hair disturbs me somewhat
> 
> Mylene - gorgeous
> 
> ...



Word for word what went through my head.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 13, 2006)

Its on boycott for now, too many other reality show to pack in


----------



## moomoo (Nov 13, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> Its on boycott for now, too many other reality show to pack in





Nooooooo, you can't miss this!  It's going to be great!  

Dump another one 


And I need you on my thread!


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 13, 2006)

from this thred  1st see 

are they Celebrity! or the the game is the make them Celebritys ? 

I know Jason Donovan

http://celebrity.itv.com/CelebrityProfile.aspx?cid=4

edit: wtf he done to his face only 48 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






> merciless music industry


what band he was in


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Nov 13, 2006)

Out of the 10 of them I only knew who 3 of them were


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 14, 2006)

I really, really wanted that Scott bloke to do the trial, and every trial until the end of the show.  His crimes of celebrity loviedom compounded by the fact that I've never heard of him.  Why are the biggest nobodies always the most spoilt?

"We can't go back and help those guys in the stranded kayak; I don't want to enter the camp too tired.  And I have blisters".   What a self-obsessed tosser!

Lisa Minelli's ex is pretty funny.  He moaned about Cheri Blair's sister using him for her publicity.  The man only famous for marrying Lisa Minnelli.  He then went on to drop Michael Jackson's name in a snake anecdote, and one of the Monaco royals just out of the blue.  Pillock.


----------



## Looby (Nov 14, 2006)

I am soooooooooooo excited about Jason Donovan being on my tellybox for the next couple of weeks.


----------



## aqua (Nov 14, 2006)

who is the scot bloke?


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 14, 2006)

Fashion designer.

At least most of them vaguely qualify as 'celeb' this year...

Ahhh, Mylene Klass...dunno why she's on there TBH...she was doing perfectly well on Classic FM and her classical album sold well...for a classical album anyway...she's obviously got some kind of Geri Halliwell-style super urge to be in the public's eye, which is a shame cos she's actually a quite lovely person IRL...


----------



## aqua (Nov 14, 2006)

a fashion designer?

well there you go, I thought he was just a wanker full time 

and jan - why did you go in there if you hate everything?


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 14, 2006)

I used to be the biggest Jason Donovan fan in the entire world  
Every inch of my bedroom walls and ceiling were covered in his pictures. I even had a pillow with his face on it. I was convinced we were destined to meet and get married and live together for the rest of our lives


----------



## madzone (Nov 14, 2006)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> "We can't go back and help those guys in the stranded kayak; I don't want to enter the camp too tired.  And I have blisters".   What a self-obsessed tosser!



Agreed, though if he'd said, 'Fuck the freak faced weirdo, he was telling us what a brilliant kayaker he is, leave the arrogant tosser to get sunstroke' I'd have been with him


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Nov 14, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> Its on boycott for now, too many other reality show to pack in



You cant do that!!
This is going to be THE one to watch


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 14, 2006)

What happened to TPT and Mark! I was well disappointed to turn over afterwards and get bloody Kelly Osborne and some shouty aussie bloke


----------



## marty21 (Nov 14, 2006)

i watched a little last night, saw the bush tucker challenge, jan leeming makes me feel well old, i remember her when she read the news


----------



## moomoo (Nov 14, 2006)

sparklefish said:
			
		

> I am soooooooooooo excited about Jason Donovan being on my tellybox for the next couple of weeks.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm not going to watch it but Mylene is Klass. 

However she is a bit anoying and from some angles her face aint great.


----------



## Flashman (Nov 14, 2006)

I don't mind Osbourne but that Aussie no-mark is a right twat. TPT and Mark the Idiot were getting a little samey, perhaps ITV figured a change was needed, I hope Ch 4 do the same with The Pregnant One and that plastic Paddy cunt for the next BB.

As for the show, I hardly knew any of them. What's with that chaps hair ffs?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 14, 2006)

marty21 said:
			
		

> jan leeming makes me feel well old, i remember her when she read the news



...and the fact that she hasn't aged particularly well makes me feel even older!!

Seconded on Faith Brown's tits


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 14, 2006)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> ....The man only famous for marrying Lisa Minnelli....



Whilst not denying that the guy is a pillock, I believe he is very famous in America for putting on big music shows


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 14, 2006)

After watching that, I have come to agree with my dad's definition of a celebrity - 'someone I've never heard of'


----------



## Relahni (Nov 14, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> After watching that, I have come to agree with my dad's definition of a celebrity - 'someone I've never heard of'



my farts are more famous than most of those tossers!


----------



## Bomber (Nov 14, 2006)

They ought to re-name this one "I'll be a celebrity if I get out of here!!" & that Blair woman is going to annoy the hell out of me I just know !! As for Myleene,  well she just needs a jolly good spanking ......... but I digress  

 Could be a fun series !!


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 14, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> I'm not going to watch it but Mylene is Klass.
> 
> However she is a bit anoying and from some angles her face aint great.


you don't like her at all do you? you just wanted to use that pun.


----------



## Relahni (Nov 14, 2006)

Our chats re this programme

Relahni: Who the fuck is that?

Rollem: She's the half sister of Cherie Booth.

Relahni: who the fuck is that?

Rollem: he's a fashion designer.

Relahni: who the fuck is that?

Rollem: erm, I think he was Liza Minelli's husband.

Relahni: who the fuck is that?

Rollem: dunnow - erm maybe an actress?

----------------------------------------------------------------


Rollem: what if one of them dies.

Relahni: It'll be great tv.

Rollem:  

Relahni:


----------



## tarannau (Nov 14, 2006)

Mrs Miggins said:
			
		

> Whilst not denying that the guy is a pillock, I believe he is very famous in America for putting on big music shows



As hard as it for me to try and defend that plasticky-faced weirdo, he's actually got an impressive career in the music business to fall back upon, including setting up a PR agency promoting the likes of Al Green and after that producing some of the most successful televised music shows of all time. 

Which, despite his utter freakishness,  arguably makes him a much bigger name than all of them. Compared to the likes of Toby Anstis, the drunkard who used to be in Busted and Jan Leeming, he's in a different celebrity league.


----------



## Relahni (Nov 14, 2006)

Is it just me or does this programme bring out the most sadistic part of them?

I'd really like Toby Anstis and Jan Leeming to be hung upside down for the remaining two weeks......and horse whipped.


----------



## maximilian ping (Nov 14, 2006)

Relahni said:
			
		

> Is it just me or does this programme bring out the most sadistic part of them?
> 
> I'd really like Toby Anstis and Jan Leeming to be hung upside down for the remaining two weeks......and horse whipped.



 

why is it the posh ones (jan leeming and last year the diane butler bloke) who are so funny when they are doing the bushtucker trials? I agree, watching posh people dealing with suffering is good fun.

on another tangent, i hope myleene klass stays for the duration, i think she's excellent


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Nov 14, 2006)

Not sure I'll have the time to do this one properly due to one thing or another, but let's have an initial IACGMOOH *oddsflash!*

WINNER:

Jason Donovan: 5.1
Mylene Klass: 5.6
Toby Anstis: 5.7
David Gest: 9.0
Matt Willis: 9.2
Faith Brown 13.0
Lauren Booth: 13.0
Jan Leeming: 36.0
Scott Henshall: 40.0
Phina Oruche: 95.0
Any Other: 10.0

Phina is the overwhelming fave to be booted out first at 2.86.

I have no idea who most of these people are, but I'd suggest that Klass and Anstis look very good initial lays (they won't win) and that Any Other could be the best "to win" bet so far based on the underwhelming response to the current crop of -ahem- celebrities.

I should point out here that I haven't seen the show yet, so buyer beware etc etc.


----------



## maximilian ping (Nov 14, 2006)

i would bet on scott henshall, being the first gay winner (?)


----------



## Billy Hunt (Nov 14, 2006)

maximilian ping said:
			
		

> i would bet on scott henshall, being the first gay winner (?)



Scott Henshall is gay!


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 14, 2006)

> plastic Paddy cunt



In don't think Dermot's ever pretended to be anything other than the Essex boy he is...



> I'd suggest that Klass and Anstis look very good initial lays



I'd suggest that Mylene Klass looks good for any lay, initial or otherwise...


----------



## spoone (Nov 14, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> I'd suggest that Mylene Klass looks good for any lay, initial or otherwise...



I'd give her a good lay *nudge nudge wink wink*



*gets coat*


----------



## maximilian ping (Nov 14, 2006)

i'd like to lay on her eggs and make her act like a kentucky chickun, man


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 14, 2006)

Im not watching at all, but will keep up to date via this thread, like i did with big borther this summer...

XFACTOR rules, with a dash of strictly come!!!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 14, 2006)

electrogirl said:
			
		

> you don't like her at all do you? you just wanted to use that pun.



Maybe.

The body is holding up well right now but she is young and those boobies are going to be in for a shock. 

Better take all the waterfall bikini showers on TV while you can.


----------



## moomoo (Nov 14, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> Im not watching at all, but will keep up to date via this thread, like i did with big borther this summer...




You will be...............................................


----------



## bellator (Nov 14, 2006)

I'd have been soo annoyed at the amount of stars Leeming got, she volunteered for it ffs. 
I think one of the group said that she hadn't seen the programme before and therefore thought if she got a trial over and done with then that would be it. Surely she must have been made aware of the programmes content


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Nov 14, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> I'd suggest that Mylene Klass looks good for any lay, initial or otherwise...



I'll set 'em up...  

Actually, just doing a bit of secondary research on this and I've changed my mind - I didn't realise Anstis had the Heart demographic on his side. He's also normally quite good value in reality shows, so he could go a fair way here.

So: I'll now "lay" the initial faves, Donovan and Klass. Klass is lovely but won't break the curse, and Donovan looks too limp to win.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Nov 14, 2006)

But Toby Anstis cannot win!*  

He actually _called himself_ 'The Tobester' <cringe> on yesterdays show.....   













*I know, I know....


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 14, 2006)

Mrs Miggins said:
			
		

> Whilst not denying that the guy is a pillock, I believe he is very famous in America for putting on big music shows


In America, perhaps.  But not here.

However, this series does have a higher ratio of people I've heard of.

The ones I knew by name were: Jason Donovan, Mylene Klass, David Gest, Jan Leeming, Faith Brown.

The ones I knew who they were if you said what they were famous for but wouldn't have been able to put a name to them, but did recognise them to look at: Matt Willis, Lauren Booth.

The one I've never heard of, haven't seen, but recognise the name of the programme she was in (although I haven't seen it): Phina Oruche.

The one I've never heard of, but have learnt on this thread is a fashion designer: Scott Henshall

The one I've never heard of and still don't know what he's known for: Toby Anstis


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Nov 15, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> But Toby Anstis cannot win!*



Well I did say I hadn't actually seen the show.  
He was given zero mins airtime tonight, so I'm assuming that the production team are neutral towards him at the moment and there's a possibility he may sleepwalk through to the final week. Not that I don't think he's a complete nob you understand, just that I think there's a slim chance he might win. But don't the producers just love Donovan tho? And since when did he get his hair back? Hmmm...

Gest was great tonight and should be the early star of the show before fading and getting tetchy. Booth is clearly the producers' fall girl, but I think Oruche will probably be first out for obvious reasons. Not sure about the others yet.

This had better be more wothwhile than BB7!


----------



## aqua (Nov 15, 2006)

he got one star 

fucking uselss


----------



## Miss Potter (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm voting for him again. What a pussy


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Nov 15, 2006)

TOBY ANSTIS.... washing his nads on ITV2 
dear god....


----------



## pk (Nov 15, 2006)

What the fuck was Cherie Booth on about, the South London Massive - was she really to be found in the late 80's grinding her body in a wig at the Clapham Grand to some mampy ragga?

Or did I imagine that?


----------



## Chairman Meow (Nov 16, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> What the fuck was Cherie Booth on about, the South London Massive - was she really to be found in the late 80's grinding her body in a wig at the Clapham Grand to some mampy ragga?
> 
> Or did I imagine that?



I had to watch that bit through my fingers - can you just imagine Tony and Cherie hiding behind the sofa in mortification! Booyakasha indeed!


----------



## aqua (Nov 16, 2006)

I missed that bit


----------



## Bomber (Nov 16, 2006)

Was that Scott Henshall twerp the worst bushtucker trialist ever !!! ? What is he ? A fashion designer or something? Now him & Jan Lemming [sic] are off to get the camp yet another nutritious meal !!  Do they do half stars ??


----------



## pk (Nov 16, 2006)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> I had to watch that bit through my fingers - can you just imagine Tony and Cherie hiding behind the sofa in mortification! Booyakasha indeed!



So I didn't imagine it?

 

She should never live it down.


----------



## moomoo (Nov 16, 2006)

Bomber said:
			
		

> Was that Scott Henshall twerp the worst bushtucker trialist ever !!! ? What is he ? A fashion designer or something? Now him & Jan Lemming [sic] are off to get the camp yet another nutritious meal !!  Do they do half stars ??




I'm a bit worried that the entire camp are going to starve to death at this rate! 

  

And does Jan ever stop wingeing?!!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 16, 2006)

I watched it for 20 mins


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 16, 2006)

aqua said:
			
		

> he got one star
> 
> fucking uselss



He didn't try very hard. Selfish git. They are all going to starve


----------



## Relahni (Nov 16, 2006)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> He didn't try very hard. Selfish git. They are all going to starve



lol

And I loved the way the country voted the two biggest wooses to do the bush tucker trial.

i am not patriotic, but that really put the Great in Great Britain!


----------



## Bomber (Nov 16, 2006)

moomoo said:
			
		

> And does Jan ever stop wingeing?!!



 I know !!   I thought she would have been like Jennie Bond, stiff upper lip & all that but she's a right whinger !! She really put her foot in it when she said she thought they'd leave her be because she volunteered to go in the first trial    & then she gets all stressed because she has to find a few keys in some hay   That must be the first time anyone has failed to bring back one of the chests !!  

  I wonder who the new guests will be ?


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 16, 2006)

Relahni said:
			
		

> lol
> 
> And I loved the way the country voted the two biggest wooses to do the bush tucker trial.
> 
> i am not patriotic, but that really put the Great in Great Britain!



I cheered when A&D announced it   

Will be great viewing methinks


----------



## PacificOcean (Nov 16, 2006)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> He didn't try very hard. Selfish git. They are all going to starve



It's filmed in the grounds of a luxury hotel.  I doubt they will starve!


----------



## Relahni (Nov 16, 2006)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> I cheered when A&D announced it
> 
> Will be great viewing methinks



I hope they get either no stars or one star.

That would be just great.


----------



## Bomber (Nov 16, 2006)

Relahni said:
			
		

> I hope they get either no stars or one star.
> 
> That would be just great.



 Keep voting for the Wussies people !!!


----------



## Sweet FA (Nov 16, 2006)

Relahni said:
			
		

> And I loved the way the country voted the two biggest wooses to do the bush tucker trial


 Hopefully everyone can do an Appleton and keep forcing them to do it day after day mwahahahahahahaha


----------



## Rollem (Nov 16, 2006)

i feel sorry for jan. she is so hungry, and her bites are like blisters, and she wants "toby" 



i hope she doesn't fall from the high wire or anything, that would be just awful


----------



## pk (Nov 16, 2006)

I don't think anyone could possibly be as excruciating to watch as Appleton, surely?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 16, 2006)

What was Klasses party piece? It didn't mention it in the paper.

Does it involve ping pong balls?


----------



## KellyDJ (Nov 16, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> What the fuck was Cherie Booth on about, the South London Massive - was she really to be found in the late 80's grinding her body in a wig at the Clapham Grand to some mampy ragga?
> 
> Or did I imagine that?



I saw this on GMTV this morning.  What was the woman thinking?  I was cringing for her


----------



## Bomber (Nov 16, 2006)

KellyDJ said:
			
		

> I saw this on GMTV this morning.  What was the woman thinking?  I was cringing for her



 "Is it cuz I is related to Cherie innit ?


----------



## moomoo (Nov 16, 2006)

KellyDJ said:
			
		

> I saw this on GMTV this morning.  What was the woman thinking?  I was cringing for her




It was painful to watch wasn't it


----------



## aqua (Nov 16, 2006)

I haven't seen it and no one has stuck it on youtube


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Nov 16, 2006)

Caught the full programme proper for the first time this series last night, it was excellent.  That gay fashion bloke was terrible 'is that REALLY the best you can do?'  Haha, doh!  And with spread the depression Jan tonights trial will have to be seen!  Well done voting folks!


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 16, 2006)

Relahni said:
			
		

> lol
> 
> And I loved the way the country voted the two biggest wooses to do the bush tucker trial.
> 
> i am not patriotic, but that really put the Great in Great Britain!


I agree.  Hooray for the public; it restores my faith in humanity.  

I also loved the expression on Ant's face when Scott woosed out after one star.  He was _actually _ disgusted.


----------



## Rollem (Nov 16, 2006)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> I also loved the expression on Ant's face when Scott woosed out after one star.  He was _actually _ disgusted.


----------



## KellyDJ (Nov 16, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> What the fuck was Cherie Booth on about, the South London Massive - was she really to be found in the late 80's grinding her body in a wig at the Clapham Grand to some mampy ragga?
> 
> Or did I imagine that?



Was then shown on ITV last night or the live bit on ITV2? 

I only saw it on GMTV this morning


----------



## Relahni (Nov 16, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> What the fuck was Cherie Booth on about, the South London Massive - was she really to be found in the late 80's grinding her body in a wig at the Clapham Grand to some mampy ragga?
> 
> Or did I imagine that?



Unfortunately, you did not imagine it.  In true Freudian terms, you are trying to erase this cringeful event from your memory as it is just too traumatic...

It was bad.  It was very bad.  It was like watching the Office, but with a real person.

The biggest cringeworthy tv moment of 2006 imho.


----------



## pk (Nov 16, 2006)

Relahni said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, you did not imagine it.  In true Freudian terms, you are trying to erase this cringeful event from your memory as it is just too traumatic...
> 
> It was bad.  It was very bad.  It was like watching the Office, but with a real person.
> 
> The biggest cringeworthy tv moment of 2006 imho.



Someone must have a TiVo machine - that needs to go up on YouTube, for aqua to look at if nothing else!!!


----------



## Chairman Meow (Nov 16, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> Someone must have a TiVo machine - that needs to go up on YouTube, for aqua to look at if nothing else!!!



I especially enjoyed the bit when she was talking to camera about getting hassle at the clubs, and she used to respond with 'Is it because I is white?' *CRINGE!*


----------



## Relahni (Nov 16, 2006)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> I especially enjoyed the bit when she was talking to camera about getting hassle at the clubs, and she used to respond with 'Is it because I is white?' *CRINGE!*



lol stop it.

that pain is coming back.....

errrrrrrghhhhhh!


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 16, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> Someone must have a TiVo machine - that needs to go up on YouTube, for aqua to look at if nothing else!!!



I'm gonna check uknova, what nights episode was it ?


----------



## KellyDJ (Nov 16, 2006)

Didn't she also end her 'rap' with a flick of the wrist and a 'bo'??


----------



## Relahni (Nov 16, 2006)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> I'm gonna check uknova, what nights episode was it ?



Think it was last night.


----------



## Rollem (Nov 16, 2006)

why does phina's accent keep changing?


----------



## Looby (Nov 16, 2006)

Rollem said:
			
		

> why does phina's accent keep changing?




I know, american to liverpudlian. 

Lauren Booth last night-OH MY GOD.  My toes were curling for her, I couldn't put into words for my friend how awful it was.

We are muchly looking forward to the Jason Donovan comeback tour. *swoons*


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 16, 2006)

aqua said:
			
		

> I haven't seen it and no one has stuck it on youtube



I'll have a look on Digital Spy for you. If it's anywhere on the web there will be a linky on DS somewhere 

Edit: Not sure if it's the awful rap she did, but under videos on the ITV site there is one called 'rude girl lauren'. It could just be her talking about it afterwards in the bush telegraph though...

http://celebrity.itv.com/


----------



## Mogden (Nov 16, 2006)

It is that vid. Just shown Flashman cos he didn't see it last night. I need soap and a scourer for my eyes now


----------



## pk (Nov 16, 2006)

KellyDJ said:
			
		

> Didn't she also end her 'rap' with a flick of the wrist and a 'bo'??



Please God no....


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 16, 2006)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> I'll have a look on Digital Spy for you. If it's anywhere on the web there will be a linky on DS somewhere
> 
> Edit: Not sure if it's the awful rap she did, but under videos on the ITV site there is one called 'rude girl lauren'. It could just be her talking about it afterwards in the bush telegraph though...
> 
> http://celebrity.itv.com/



No No No No No Make it stop !!!!


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Nov 16, 2006)

My laptop is so offended it wont even load it


----------



## aqua (Nov 16, 2006)

*runs off to look*


----------



## aqua (Nov 16, 2006)

where the hell is it?


----------



## aqua (Nov 16, 2006)

got it


----------



## girasol (Nov 16, 2006)

that's funny!

Wellard's owner from EastEnders is funny!!!!  What's his name?


----------



## Miss Potter (Nov 16, 2006)

funny as fuck  what a wuss


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 16, 2006)

Gafney's gonna go in as a hero


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 16, 2006)

Hahahhahaaaa


----------



## moomoo (Nov 16, 2006)

alice band said:
			
		

> funny as fuck  what a wuss




"Oh please, oh please"!


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 16, 2006)

That was great  Best trial yet. Go Gafney


----------



## moomoo (Nov 16, 2006)

At least he had a go!  Imagine Jan or Scott doing it - they wouldn't have had a half an hours show then!


----------



## tommers (Nov 16, 2006)

that was absolutely fucking brilliant.  at the start I thought he was putting it on, then I felt really bad for him and thought that it was a bit much and then at the end I thought he did really well.  he was petrified, fair play to the bloke.

"help!"  

and then durden-smith followed up by calling a woman a man on the backup show.


----------



## Miss Potter (Nov 16, 2006)

that was bloody good telly...I loved the little cry for help at the end

Gaffney has just gone from zero to hero in 30 minutes


----------



## telbert (Nov 16, 2006)

What a load a' fucking shit


----------



## Chairman Meow (Nov 16, 2006)

Oh god - I was crying with laughter - *help!*.Never thought I would say these words, but Gaffney was a star! Are they really making him go into the camp like that?

'But the star doesn't turn - oh, hang on....'


----------



## Bomber (Nov 16, 2006)

Well as Car crash telly goes that was bloody tops !! Full marks to the guy he was genuinely petrified !


----------



## girasol (Nov 16, 2006)

He's my hero for the night!

Talk about overcoming your fears!


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 16, 2006)

Actually, I didn't think that was funny at all.  I was genuinely uncomfortable watching that.  I mean, it was in a different league from the usual pampered woose.  This wasn't like the royal Butler guy. 

Full marks to the guy, though; he was thrown in and did better than any of the tossers who had time to psych themselves up.

But I seriously think they've overstepped something this time; the guy clearly isn't well.


----------



## tommers (Nov 16, 2006)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> Actually, I didn't think that was funny at all.  I was genuinely uncomfortable watching that.  I mean, it was in a different league from the usual pampered woose.  This wasn't like the royal Butler guy.
> 
> Full marks to the guy, though; he was thrown in and did better than any of the tossers who had time to psych themselves up.
> 
> But I seriously think they've overstepped something this time; the guy clearly isn't well.



I don't think he's "not well".  But I was sat there at times thinking it was a bit much.


----------



## Looby (Nov 16, 2006)

I've just got home, what happened?


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 17, 2006)

tommers said:
			
		

> I don't think he's "not well".  But I was sat there at times thinking it was a bit much.


I might be over reacting, but as a person who experiences mental illhealth myself, he looked to me like he has issues.

But even if he didn't, it was - as you say - a bit much.


----------



## Bomber (Nov 17, 2006)

No he's fine ! But now they won't switch the shower on for him   What Bastards !!!


----------



## Chairman Meow (Nov 17, 2006)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> Actually, I didn't think that was funny at all.  I was genuinely uncomfortable watching that.  I mean, it was in a different league from the usual pampered woose.  This wasn't like the royal Butler guy.
> 
> Full marks to the guy, though; he was thrown in and did better than any of the tossers who had time to psych themselves up.
> 
> But I seriously think they've overstepped something this time; the guy clearly isn't well.



He isn't well?  Surely being freaked out and petrified is a fairly normal reaction to having all that flung at you? And I reckon if you take the ITV dollar and go into the jungle in an effort to boost your flagging career and / or earn tens of thousands of quid for a couple of weeks work, you know the score and should be prepared for the bushtucker trials - after all,  that is what the show is about, is it not?


----------



## bellator (Nov 17, 2006)

Great tv. Gaffney was really funny and brave! Go Gaffney!!

"Help!"


----------



## Rollem (Nov 17, 2006)

why are people saying he wasn't / isn't well? he was just scared (remember he is an actor!)

9 stars, not bad for being "not well"


----------



## girasol (Nov 17, 2006)

Rollem said:
			
		

> why are people saying he wasn't / isn't well? he was just scared (remember he is an actor!)
> 
> 9 stars, not bad for being "not well"



I know!  I know they've sent some people there who weren't well, but I don't think he's one of them.


----------



## moomoo (Nov 17, 2006)

He seemed ok to me, just obviously shocked at having to do the trial straightaway.

As you would be............


----------



## Biffo (Nov 17, 2006)

I think Leeming is 'not well'.

Gaffney was brilliant. He turned into Lee Evans after 2 minutes and Norman Wisdom after 5. Thought he was putting it on until I saw the vomit in his mouth.


----------



## moomoo (Nov 17, 2006)

Here it is if anyone missed it


----------



## citygirl (Nov 17, 2006)

except it's not


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Nov 17, 2006)

That was classic!  I was disappointed at first that with introducing a new person when I turned on at 9pm there was nothing there, but that later edition was class.  The man's a legend!


----------



## moomoo (Nov 17, 2006)

citygirl said:
			
		

> except it's not




Oh sorry!  I'll try and find it again


----------



## moomoo (Nov 17, 2006)

This should work  

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/article/ds39509.html


----------



## wishface (Nov 17, 2006)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> Oh god - I was crying with laughter - *help!*.Never thought I would say these words, but Gaffney was a star! Are they really making him go into the camp like that?
> 
> 'But the star doesn't turn - oh, hang on....'


since when was dean gaffney in the show?


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 17, 2006)

I hate all reality TV. It's fucking shit.


----------



## bellator (Nov 17, 2006)

wishface said:
			
		

> since when was dean gaffney in the show?




He entered the camp last night.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 17, 2006)

DotCommunist said:
			
		

> I hate all reality TV. It's fucking shit.


Don't watch it, then.  (Simon Schama was doing an art programme on the other side).  

About Dean; he looked fine today.  In fact he looked more normal than most of them.  The kind of guy I'd like to share a plate of cheese with, really.  

It was just very ... intense last night.


----------



## bellator (Nov 17, 2006)

I'm really surprised at David Gest (?), he seems more normal than most of the buggers in there!
Gaffney came across as an ok kind of guy aswell.


----------



## Biffo (Nov 18, 2006)

Rollem said:
			
		

> why does phina's accent keep changing?



   Noticed last night. Twat!! hope she fails the BTT.


----------



## wishface (Nov 18, 2006)

bellator said:
			
		

> He entered the camp last night.


dean gaffney = the mark of quality.

he's like a human kitemark for entertainment.

god, how desperate for the publicity must he have been to go through all that?


----------



## citygirl (Nov 18, 2006)

moomoo said:
			
		

> This should work
> 
> http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/article/ds39509.html



thanks hun 

i caught it on last nights show, it was a bit uncomfortable to watch, and the screaming was certainly bloodcurdling at times..

it seems to be his "coping mechanism"..hope there's not too much "coping" to be done...   

i prefer him to malandra burrows, but only just!

he did well, sure...but he's playing on it a bit now   

hope he gets a bit less "i'm not being big headed, but look at me"...


----------



## madzone (Nov 18, 2006)

I hate Jan Leeming exponentially.

I hope she gets eaten by maggots.


----------



## moomoo (Nov 18, 2006)

madzone said:
			
		

> I hate Jan Leeming exponentially.
> 
> I hope she gets eaten by maggots.




Me too


----------



## Bomber (Nov 18, 2006)

moomoo said:
			
		

> Me too



 After looking up 'exponentially' on Websters   I think I do too !!


----------



## moomoo (Nov 18, 2006)

Jan is getting worse isn't she!  The camp are going to go hungry again  

I'm beginning to *heart* David   Never thought I would say that but he is such a sweetie!  Likewise Jason and Mylene  

Who is that new one?  She has got an enormous mouth


----------



## bellator (Nov 18, 2006)

Great series. A lot of them in there that I thought I would dislike e.g Gest, Donovan, Gaffney, Class turn out to be genuinely decent individuals. Loving it!


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 18, 2006)

I'd like to see more of David Gest.  Obviously they edit the show for big stuff like the trials and new campers arriving.  But when they were all saying how witty Gest is, round the fire to fill Mal-whatsit in on what she'd missed, it made me realise that we only get a limited view.

But Lemming is just a whining feck.  I hope she gets all the trials until being voted off first.  

Agree with bellator about the ones I didn't expect to like.


----------



## bellator (Nov 19, 2006)

Am I right to believe that the new one - Melandra (?) is out of Emmerdale? The other half says she is!


----------



## tommers (Nov 19, 2006)

bellator said:
			
		

> Am I right to believe that the new one - Melandra (?) is out of Emmerdale? The other half says she is!



yep.  she laughs at her own jokes, I noticed.


----------



## bellator (Nov 19, 2006)

Oh dear!!


----------



## citygirl (Nov 19, 2006)

yeah...emmerdale...she played "kathy merrick"(every now and again you hear betty refer to "kathy and alice, in australia"  even seth keeled over when they went to see them!)....we had to put up with her for years up here, before they realised she has no talents whatsoever and stopped shoving her on our telly's in the yorkshire region...can't stand her fluffiness


----------



## Bomber (Nov 19, 2006)

Whats the betting for no stars from the latest trial ? !! Jan just doesn't get it does she !!


----------



## bellator (Nov 19, 2006)

Yep I would say this is gonna be a no star event. Hungry celebs!


----------



## D'wards (Nov 19, 2006)

Christ, Mylene is her white bikini has made me feel all unnecessary.


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 19, 2006)

Lol. Gaffney screams like a girl at everything.


----------



## madzone (Nov 19, 2006)

We hate you Leeming, we do

We hate you Leeming, we do

We hate you Leeming, we do


Oooooooooooooooooooooohhhh




Leeming we hate you!


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 20, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Lol. Gaffney screams like a girl at everything.


Only, he _thinks_ it's a manly roar.


----------



## Bomber (Nov 20, 2006)

Well Leeming came through what was really quite an easy trial and just when she might have got a few folks on her side she goes and witters on about it every chance she gets and ends up facing the ostriches and Bulls !!  Ho Hum !!  

 Now about Myleene and the key moment of the series so far, yes the moment her bottom stuck out whilst she was in the shower, I hope she realises I now have to get some carpet cleaner to clean off the tea stains caused by me spraying uncontrollably at this juncture


----------



## bendeus (Nov 20, 2006)

'Tea stains', eh?


----------



## Bomber (Nov 20, 2006)

bendeus said:
			
		

> 'Tea stains', eh?



 How very dare you !!!


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 20, 2006)

According to my sources, Matt is getting dangerously bored.  He seemingly goes to the bush telegraph ten times a day, getting angrier and angrier about how bored he's getting.  But thus far the programme's producers haven't shown us the footage.  However, they now fear he's on the edge of exploding.

The rules of the "two camp" split have been changed in part to accommodate that, and in part to allow "friendships" to continue to blossom...


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 20, 2006)

The word today is that there has been a huge fight, which was possibly physical but no detail on who was involved. It was something to do with the camp splitting into two- girls v boys.

Probably Jan kicking off because she won't have the Tobester to flutter her eyelashes at in camp with her   Or Phina finally getting fed up with her and just decking her  

Could be Matt though. Like Danny said-the rumour mill is saying that he's had a few aggressive outbursts, which haven't been shown as yet...


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Nov 20, 2006)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Probably Jan kicking off because she won't have the Tobester to flutter her eyelashes at in camp with her   Or Phina finally getting fed up with her and just decking her



She's terrible!  When that Phina went into the hut she was saying she just wanted to be on her own but as soon as Jason Donovan turned up she could take him along to the trial for moral support.  Not fancying her chances with the next trial without some chap to encourage her


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 20, 2006)

She is a right basket case!!


----------



## moomoo (Nov 20, 2006)

Wide Eyed Angel said:
			
		

> She's terrible!  When that Phina went into the hut she was saying she just wanted to be on her own but as soon as Jason Donovan turned up she could take him along to the trial for moral support.  Not fancying her chances with the next trial without some chap to encourage her




We noticed that  

She's a proper trollop isn't she!


----------



## bellator (Nov 20, 2006)

She's been married 5 times


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 20, 2006)

bellator said:
			
		

> She's been married 5 times


Jan Leeming?  _Jan Leeming_ has been married 5 times? _Jan Leeming_?  

I mean, who would think they could spend more than 7 seconds with her?


----------



## bellator (Nov 20, 2006)

Leeming has been married five times:

BBC sound engineer John Staple, in 1961 when she was 19 and he was 33 
Estate agent Jeremy Gilchrist. It lasted just eight months 
BBC Radio 2 announcer and news reader Patrick Lunt. Leeming and Lunt had one child Jonathan in 1981. They were good friends with RAF Red Arrows pilot Eric Steenson and his wife Robin... 
RAF Red Arrows pilot Eric Steenson. Leeming became step-mum to Steenson's two children. Four years later, Lunt married Robin and they are still together[1] 
Kent headmaster Chris Russell. This was short lived after the nine years with Steenson 
After a recent relationship with accountant Tommy Dunn, she is single again.

From our friends a Wiki


----------



## Chairman Meow (Nov 21, 2006)

I never thought I could hate a celeb more than Sophie bloody Anderton, but Jan Leeming totally takes the passive-aggressive, hand-wringing, poor-me, I don't like other women crap to a whole new level of vileness. I don't think I've ever seen someone so lacking in self-awareness - I'd like to give that stupid pony tale a good hard tug and kill her in the face. Twice. 

*feels better now*


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Nov 21, 2006)

Last night's trial was very disappointing, the woman didn't seem worried about it at all, she just had to run around a bit


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 21, 2006)

Matt's the one scared of heights. He really should be doing the trial tonight. Or Lauren and her arse. Come on G.B.P get it together. I've had enough of Leeming doing all the trials


----------



## Bomber (Nov 21, 2006)

Well it all got a bit unseemly last night didn't it !  Phina and Scott fighting over a chest of cheese & biscuits  Scott gets on my wick almost as much as Leeming, no wonder they have been picked for most trials. I mean , sitting on the chest, what did he expect the women to do, then he starts belly aching about a little scratch and a bite.  
 Fingers crossed their parachutes don't get tangled in tonights trial and they plummet, that would be awful wouldn't it !!  ......  Well? .......  At least sound enthusiastic !!!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Nov 21, 2006)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> I never thought I could hate a celeb more than Sophie bloody Anderton, but Jan Leeming totally takes the passive-aggressive, hand-wringing, poor-me, I don't like other women crap to a whole new level of vileness. I don't think I've ever seen someone so lacking in self-awareness - I'd like to give that stupid pony tale a good hard tug and kill her in the face. Twice.
> 
> *feels better now*


Ooooh - summed up _so well!!!_    


She is truly awful.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Nov 21, 2006)

Bomber said:
			
		

> Well it all got a bit unseemly last night didn't it !  Phina and Scott fighting over a chest of cheese & biscuits  Scott gets on my wick almost as much as Leeming, no wonder they have been picked for most trials. I mean , sitting on the chest, what did he expect the women to do, then he starts belly aching about a little scratch and a bite.
> Fingers crossed their parachutes don't get tangled in tonights trial and they plummet, that would be awful wouldn't it !!  ......  Well? .......  At least sound enthusiastic !!!



Yeah it seemed a bit double standards.  It didn't say he couldn't sit on the chest but it didn't say that they couldn't use physical means to get him off it, and all said men are built stronger so unless he was ticklish I'm not sure how they were meant to get him to release it.


----------



## maximilian ping (Nov 21, 2006)

ant and dec are being v funny on this show. i loved the Jan Fan stuff and last night's play fighting


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 21, 2006)

maximilian ping said:
			
		

> ant and dec are being v funny on this show. i loved the Jan Fan stuff and last night's play fighting


They're great.  Very very funny blokes.   

Jan is such a negative whiner.  Last night when she was complaining about not having anything in common with the other women, David Gest gave her some good advice "show an interest in their interests and they'll show an interest in yours", but she could only see problems "Oh, but they won't.  And I have nothing in common with them." and on and on.  God, she does my head in!  I feel sorry for the other campers.


----------



## moomoo (Nov 21, 2006)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> They're great.  Very very funny blokes.
> 
> Jan is such a negative whiner.  Last night when she was complaining about not having anything in common with the other women, David Gest gave her some good advice "show an interest in their interests and they'll show an interest in yours", but she could only see problems "Oh, but they won't.  And I have nothing in common with them." and on and on.  God, she does my head in!  I feel sorry for the other campers.




The other women have had enough of her haven't they    I feel so sorry for them!

I bet they split the camps into men and women purely to see how Jan would cope being in an all women camp (and how the women would cope with her) - evil but entertaining  

On a different track, who wouldn't want Jason Donovan with them in a crisis?  He is wonderful, so calm and tolerant.  I just knew he would be lovely!


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 21, 2006)

moomoo said:
			
		

> On a different track, who wouldn't want Jason Donovan with them in a crisis?  He is wonderful, so calm and tolerant.


I didn't expect to be saying this, but yes, I agree.  What a decent bloke he turned out to be.

_I'd_ certainly share a plate of cheese with him.


----------



## moomoo (Nov 21, 2006)

Will somebody please wake me up when someone other than Jan or Scott is chosen for a trial...........................................


----------



## jiggajagga (Nov 22, 2006)

moomoo said:
			
		

> Will somebody please wake me up when someone other than Jan or Scott is chosen for a trial...........................................



Whats the bet that if Jan/Scott are picked again tonight the 'powers that be' er...Lose a few Jan/Scott votes so as to let someone else win a trial?
They must be losing viewers hand over fist! The only people left watching will be Jan and Scott haters!!


----------



## Rollem (Nov 22, 2006)

i am bored of them doing trials too 

that said, i am sort of glad its them two doing the foodie one, although i would have liked to have seen jason do it


----------



## Bomber (Nov 22, 2006)

moomoo said:
			
		

> Will somebody please wake me up when someone other than Jan or Scott is chosen for a trial...........................................



  High time that awful Booth woman got picked, she is so smug   Can we have Myleene in a mud wrestling trial also ?


----------



## moomoo (Nov 22, 2006)

Bomber said:
			
		

> High time that awful Booth woman got picked, she is so smug   Can we have Myleene in a mud wrestling trial also ?




Are you my husband?!


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Nov 22, 2006)

I hope they show the woman's camp having their word with Jan that they seemed to be promising yesterday, lets see if she can take any of what's said on board without thinking that she's the worlds biggest victim and they're just picking on her.


----------



## madamv (Nov 22, 2006)

Ah, but they ate well that night didnt they do I doubt they will have said anything.   Phina is disgusted with herself, so she would have clammed up for a while I suspect.

Although Jan is completely getting on my nerves and I really dislike her, I think its awful that none of the others has had a word.  The boys were just as bad, all bitchin and no tellin...  I hate that 

Still, looks like tonights bug eating experience will be awful!  ha.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Nov 22, 2006)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> Last night when she was complaining about not having anything in common with the other women, David Gest gave her some good advice "show an interest in their interests and they'll show an interest in yours", but she could only see problems "Oh, but they won't.  And I have nothing in common with them."



That was incredible wasn't it, just so telling...."what about me?"


----------



## Bomber (Nov 23, 2006)

moomoo said:
			
		

> Are you my husband?!



 No, but he is obviously a man of taste  

  Does anyone else think the predictability of the trials is a result of a weak line up? I mean no one but Jan, Scott and Phina are in the least bit controversial!  It's getting a bit boring I reckon  

    Oh & shit!!! Has Jan got issues


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Nov 23, 2006)

Not entirely related to what was just asked but quite a few of the times I see people mentioning Scott I think it's Jason Donovan, cause obviously he was Scott in that documentary about Australian Neighbours.  Woops.


----------



## aqua (Nov 23, 2006)

I've missed it the last few nights and I take it from this nothing exciting has happened


----------



## madzone (Nov 23, 2006)

madamv said:
			
		

> Ah,Although Jan is completely getting on my nerves and I really dislike her, I think its awful that none of the others has had a word.  The boys were just as bad, all bitchin and no tellin...  I hate that



Phina tried when Jan was in the treehouse and got her head bitten off.


----------



## foo (Nov 23, 2006)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> I never thought I could hate a celeb more than Sophie bloody Anderton, but Jan Leeming totally takes the passive-aggressive, hand-wringing, poor-me, I don't like other women crap to a whole new level of vileness. I don't think I've ever seen someone so lacking in self-awareness - I'd like to give that stupid pony tale a good hard tug and kill her in the face. Twice.
> 
> *feels better now*




too right. 

i've only watched snatches of this but heard her saying that she's out of her 'comfort zone' since being split up from the men. and feels upset cos she's got no one to talk to  

erm....there are at least 5 _women_ you could talk to, you fucking disgrace. she is utterly slappable. and if i was that phina woman, i would have been sorely tempted.


----------



## Rollem (Nov 23, 2006)

i *heart* jason


----------



## foo (Nov 23, 2006)

Rollem said:
			
		

> i *heart* jason




he seems quite sound but his manic eyes look like he's been up all weekend on pills/coke/anything going


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 23, 2006)

I can't believe Scott wasn't the first to go.  I really hate Scott.  Really, really.  He's such a twat:  "She apologised.  But basically I'm never going to foget".  For fuck sake man, it was _your fault_, you pathetic whining waste of space.  And _you're_ going to hold a grudge, you buffoon.

Plus he hasn't covered himself in glory in the trials.  The look of disgust on Ant's face when he gave up in the water trial just about sums it up.

"I tried my best".  No you didn't.  If you had I'd respect you for it, no matter how well you'd done or not done.  In fact if you said up front "You know, I'm not doing this" I'd say fair enough, but to wimp out after one star and claim all sorts of imaginary phobias, that's just weak.  You don't have those phobias; you just couldn't be arsed trying.  You've probably never had to apply yourself to anything in your life.  Stupid tosser.


----------



## moomoo (Nov 23, 2006)

You don't like him much do you?!  

We expected him to go as well - he is pretty awful isn't he?

I think the problem is that the likes of Toby, Dean, Lauren etc haven't really registered in peoples minds as the show seems to focus on Scott, Jan, Phina and David.

Are there still going to be trials?  I can't remember - do they decide amongst themselves who does them?  If that is the case, it may get a bit more entertaining - they certainly won't be choosing Scott


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 23, 2006)

moomoo said:
			
		

> You don't like him much do you?!


I get quite ... involved in this programme.     @ self.

Our votes are now for who stays in, the trials are decided by the camp.  Or they were before.  This series has changed a few things.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 23, 2006)

I want Jan out next.  She does my head in, the silly woman. 

For her own good, I hope she gets sent to counselling along with a tape of the series.


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 24, 2006)

Jan's singing      

There's something wrong with that woman...


----------



## Bomber (Nov 24, 2006)

Missed it last night,. so Toby's gone has he? Scott has to go soon for just being such a pathetic tart


----------



## Structaural (Nov 24, 2006)

Myleen showering in slow motion 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=ncqCtvFxAbE


----------



## moomoo (Nov 24, 2006)

Loved Davids charity - CGWH (Chinese Girls With Herpes)  

He looks like he is having the best time in there - David to win!


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 25, 2006)

moomoo said:
			
		

> Loved Davids charity - CGWH (Chinese Girls With Herpes)
> 
> He looks like he is having the best time in there - David to win!




http://www.chinesegirlswithherpes.org/


----------



## sheothebudworths (Nov 25, 2006)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> http://www.chinesegirlswithherpes.org/





LOL


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 25, 2006)

Structaural said:
			
		

> Myleen showering in slow motion
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=ncqCtvFxAbE



I loved what jordan had to say about her on "this morning"


----------



## sheothebudworths (Nov 25, 2006)

It's funny how David Gest has got less and less spooky looking the more you get to see of him....he just looks cheeky and sweet to me now. 

I hope he wins actually - he's utterly fucking hilarious - all those stories ending in 'and then he died!' and the like.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 25, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> It's funny how David Gest has got less and less spooky looking the more you get to see of him....he just looks cheeky and sweet to me now.
> 
> I hope he wins actually - he's utterly fucking hilarious - all those stories ending in 'and then he died!' and the like.




Yes i feel inclined to want to grab his cheeks and give him a pat on the head


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 25, 2006)

What a pleasure it was to see Jason's snot


----------



## moomoo (Nov 25, 2006)

Phina is just nasty


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 25, 2006)

Phina _is_ nasty.  I'm not impressed with her at all.

What about having a go at Lauren behind her back for "faking" her turn?  OK, she played it up a wee bit, but at least she didn't completely make it up.  Unlike Phina's cricked neck, which she hadn't mentioned until David asked her about the bed.  And which looked OK to me when she was twisting and turning for the camera.


----------



## bellator (Nov 25, 2006)

Yep Phina certainly displayed a nasty part of her personality tonight. Gone off her big time.
David just gets better and better though.


----------



## moomoo (Nov 25, 2006)

bellator said:
			
		

> David just gets better and better though.




Doesn't he just!


----------



## moomoo (Nov 26, 2006)

And he gets better!!!!!!!!!

Albino Heights Hotel - what is that man on?   

Now it is a contest between David Gest and Mylene (in the shower) Klass


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 27, 2006)

Since watching I'm a celebrity, I've learnt that Jason Donovan is married with 2 kids. Is it just me or was anyone else under the impression he was gay?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 27, 2006)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> Since watching I'm a celebrity, I've learnt that Jason Donovan is married with 2 kids. Is it just me or was anyone else under the impression he was gay?


Don't you remember him suing The Face?


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 27, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Don't you remember him suing The Face?



Oh yeah, maybe that was what I was thinking about. I knew there was some big story about it. I always assumed he was gay though.


----------



## Bomber (Nov 27, 2006)

*]*

I hope Dean stays a bit longer, he's fairly quiet about camp but he's a scream _[literally!] _in the trials, I was stiched up at the shots of him in the 'Pit'   I have a feeling Gesty is gonna win it !


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 27, 2006)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, maybe that was what I was thinking about. I knew there was some big story about it. I always assumed he was gay though.


 

Protesting too much, you think?

I always thought he was a twat to do that, but like with others I've revised my view of him.  He seems a pretty good bloke from the Jungle coverage.


----------



## Flanflinger (Nov 27, 2006)

Dave will probably win.


I Would shag Myleene anytime.


----------



## madzone (Nov 28, 2006)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, maybe that was what I was thinking about. I knew there was some big story about it. I always assumed he was gay though.


Judging by his reaction to Mylene in the shower last night I think it's safe to assume he's hetero  If I was his wife I'd be a bit narked.


----------



## madzone (Nov 28, 2006)

Flanflinger said:
			
		

> I Would shag Myleene anytime.


That's nice dear.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Nov 28, 2006)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> Since watching I'm a celebrity, I've learnt that Jason Donovan is married with 2 kids. Is it just me or was anyone else under the impression he was gay?



Well, he used to be bald as well


----------



## citygirl (Nov 28, 2006)

madzone said:
			
		

> Judging by his reaction to Mylene in the shower last night I think it's safe to assume he's hetero  If I was his wife I'd be a bit narked.



was that narked, or naked? 

that's how i read it anyhoo


----------



## doris plank (Nov 28, 2006)

Get yer money on Jan to win.

33/1.


----------



## moomoo (Nov 28, 2006)

In this house we are extremely pleased that the dreadful Phina has gone


----------



## Relahni (Nov 28, 2006)

moomoo said:
			
		

> In this house we are extremely pleased that the dreadful Phina has gone



She was pretty unlikeable for sure.

Was quite funny watching her interview...

this is what woos boy said about you 

Woos boy "she's ugly and has a shit body"

cut to Phina's reaction...


----------



## Chairman Meow (Nov 28, 2006)

What on earth was going on with Jason's eyes?  I want some of what he was on! And what a hatstand version of Heroes that was!

He looked like a different bloke after a good nights sleep though - I think they took him away for the night for his own good.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Dec 1, 2006)

I didn't catch this last night but David Gest is gone, this has to be a major suprise I imagine as I'm pretty sure he'd been favourite to win for quite a while [or as long as counts as quite a while in I'm a Celebrity land].  Reckon now he's gone Myleene stands as good a chance as any of winning.


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 1, 2006)

Jason's going to win.  
I love Jason


----------



## Jenerys (Dec 1, 2006)

Wide Eyed Angel said:
			
		

> I didn't catch this last night but David Gest is gone, this has to be a major suprise I imagine as I'm pretty sure he'd been favourite to win for quite a while


I've only watched one episode/programme of this show - I save my dreadful reality tv addiction for big brother - and have to say I think David Gest rocks


----------



## moomoo (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm really looking forward to the final tonight, although it won't be quite the same without David  

I was surprised he went out as Matt doesn't seem to do a lot  

Who d'ya reckon is going to win?

I'm going to say............Myleene (purely for the joy she has given my husband over the past few weeks  )


----------



## felixthecat (Dec 1, 2006)

I' ve just got in from the pub for my daughter to tell me that Matt won!
Matt? wtf?

Are they kidding me?


----------



## mk12 (Dec 1, 2006)

what did he actually do?! spent all day in that shed with the camera.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 1, 2006)

felixthecat said:
			
		

> I' ve just got in from the pub for my daughter to tell me that Matt won!
> Matt? wtf?
> 
> Are they kidding me?



They all had to do a final scary bush tucker trial!!!!!
Matt  ate a kangaroos anus  and a crocodiles penis amongst other nasties 

Jason had cockroaches spiders huge beetles and snakes all around his head in a bowl

and myleene sang while gunk, feathers and a few maggots thrown in for good measure were thrown on her 

It became apparent why she was given this pathetic task in comparison to the other boys, when she had to take her top off and get her tits out yet again 

matt won because of that trial, and he fucking deserved it...it was minging


----------



## felixthecat (Dec 1, 2006)

So she's not kidding me?

She's all happy cos she fancies Matt for some obscure reason best known to her. 

Shoulda stayed home and watched it instead of going and drinking scrumpy and listening to some good reggae - NOT!


----------



## moomoo (Dec 2, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> and myleene sang while gunk, feathers and a few maggots thrown in for good measure were thrown on her
> 
> It became apparent why she was given this pathetic task in comparison to the other boys, when she had to take her top off and get her tits out yet again



Funny you should say that!  We thought exactly the same thing  

My lovely Jason was robbed  

I didn't really register Matt at all during the whole show, but his last trial was gross and he did do it well


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 2, 2006)

moomoo said:
			
		

> Funny you should say that!  We thought exactly the same thing
> 
> My lovely Jason was robbed
> 
> I didn't really register Matt at all during the whole show, but his last trial was gross and he did do it well




Yes, jasons end bits and chat with ant n dec were so heart felt and genuine, i really wanted him to win 

Didnt i say to you i wasnt going to watch this?


----------



## Looby (Dec 2, 2006)

moomoo said:
			
		

> My lovely Jason was robbed



I love him as much as I did when I was 12.  I am really hoping there is a comeback tour. I wonder if dub will take me to this one?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 2, 2006)

Always likd Matt, bit dull, but not his faulthe never had to do anything. Well impressed with the gross food trial, fuck me 

Always seemed the kinda guy you could go for a pint with 

David Gest was a brilliant surprise, what a bloke


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 2, 2006)

mk12 said:
			
		

> what did he actually do?! spent all day in that shed with the camera.


But his commentary from there was always spot on, always very funny, and always worth seeing.

I'm glad he won.


----------



## moomoo (Dec 2, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> Didnt i say to you i wasnt going to watch this?




I knew you would get sucked in like the rest of us!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 2, 2006)

When was David Gest ousted, and did he agree to be interviewed by that Osbourne spawn?


----------



## citygirl (Dec 2, 2006)

2nd out, night before last...he was great, no doubt about that..but can you imagine how insufferable he would've been if he HAD won it


----------



## madzone (Dec 2, 2006)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> But his commentary from there was always spot on, always very funny, and always worth seeing.
> 
> I'm glad he won.


Ditto


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 2, 2006)

citygirl said:
			
		

> 2nd out, night before last...he was great, no doubt about that..but can you imagine how insufferable he would've been if he HAD won it



2nd out? I thought he had stayed in for a lot longer than that!


----------



## citygirl (Dec 2, 2006)

2nd one to be kicked out in the double eviction..night before last


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 2, 2006)

Ah. So, how many people were out before him, and how many were left after him?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 2, 2006)

And, did he agree to be interviewed by Kelly?


----------



## citygirl (Dec 2, 2006)

him coming out left the final 3 in..no idea where he was in order of eviction...3rd from last

and don't know, didn't watch it..although he did reportedly lock himself up in his hotel room...sulking, possibly..who knows


----------

